# golf cart to hunting buggy ideas



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

trading for a used golf cart and will be trying to convert it for hunting use.any ideas or pics of projects would be greatly appreciated...lets se them thanks tim


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you'd get a kick out of this...
http://huntmo365.com/2010/09/27/huntmobile/


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

im surprised this isnt done more often, since its generally the same idea.


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

check out Jake's Carts they offer all kinds of lift kits w/ or w/o tire and wheel options

several companies also offer upgraded electric motors(more torque and speed) and build parts for gas motors. I have even seen a couple of 4wd conversion kits online too. (I am working on the same project)


----------



## grubwormer (Aug 3, 2007)

I am building a ladder rack for mine so I can throw my ladder stands on top to carry around and a few other small modifications.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

bp6469 said:


> View attachment 970406
> View attachment 970408


I NEED one of these


----------



## rce777777 (May 26, 2009)

Club Car Precedent. Drop spindle 8" lift, front windshield, and I have now added a rear flip seat. I suggest the windshield and rear seat on any hunting buggie. I have driven right up on deer and turkey. I don't think I'll ever go back to gas. The only thing I want to do now is get about a 450 amp control.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

try this site

http://server1.buggiesunlimited.com/phpBB2/


----------



## huntntx2009 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is one i did last year
before







after







This one is 2007 carryall i now have a 2004 that i am going to fix up for the wife this year


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

That's killer! Even if I had the money to buy a "Bad-Boy" type buggy, I believe I had rather build my own. Not to mention the toys you could buy with the savings!


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

huntntx...that thing is awesome..i am going to be converting a 98 ez=go


----------



## huntntx2009 (Jan 7, 2011)

timsmith said:


> huntntx...that thing is awesome..i am going to be converting a 98 ez=go


Thanks Timsmith i would love to see some pics when you get done with it


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

here's the one i built. and yes, it will pull wheelies:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Badassss


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

My black cart above has an Alltrax 600 amp controller with 8 HP electric motor. Big batt cables. We have added a stereo with sub and amp on its own 12 volt battery. I would like to sell it, I have 9500 in it and have it for sale for 5K and no bites. Oh well, guess I will keep it for now. I primarily use this tho:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

nthewild, That thing is awesome! Hopefully some day.......................


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

nthewild, i hope i can make mine look half as good as that


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

if you have any questions, just ask


----------



## flipmo (Jun 4, 2008)

I built a Golf Cart for hunting two years ago and it is great. It is quiet and it doesn't leave a smell behind. You can work the land with it if needed and is easy to haul more than one person. Mine has a 7.5 lift kit and has been converted to 48 volts with a 700 amp controller and a rebuilt motor sitting on 23 inch rims and swamp fox tires. There are couple things to take in to count when you are making your build. Batteries,Motor,Controller and Suspention all are going to play a major part in making your cart. If you are looking for parts there are alot of shops on the web. If you are going to do some motor work give the guy's at Plum Quick www.plumquick.com a call. Carson,Robby and Rick these guys have been dealing with golf carts and electric vehicles before any of us even gave it any thought.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

ok these look awsome. quick question. how much are you guys payin for one of those cartS?


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

that was going to be my next question...flipmo, if you dont mind me asking, who much you got in it


----------



## nyhunter_74 (Nov 26, 2009)

subscribed...... awesome and been thinking about trying this!!!


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought this one for around the "hood" and fun, not really a hunting buggy


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

a lot of the cost depends on how much you get your initial cart for. also, just like anything, it depends how involved you want your cart to be. in my cart, basically got the cart for free, but i have about $2,500 in parts and upgrades. like i said, it all depends how souped up you want your ride to be


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

i been looking into building a cart also what do you guys think on the best brand to get or look for ? are parts harder to find for one than the other


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Golf are catching on up here the last couple of years, they are very quiet, i have a gas yamaha and it's way quieter than my 4-wheeler, just dont take it over the rough and stay outta the snow, that's what a wheeler is for.


----------



## huntntx2009 (Jan 7, 2011)

gauge1972 said:


> i been looking into building a cart also what do you guys think on the best brand to get or look for ? are parts harder to find for one than the other



I like club car alum frame no rust, parts are very easy to find i know most guys like the battery powered but i buy gas and haven't had a prob yet.


----------



## flipmo (Jun 4, 2008)

nthewild is correct it's all about what you want and what you want it to look like. I did all the work on mine my self from building the lift kit to the paint. There are so many products out there for cart's that you wouldn't realize it until you started building one. As far as price in mine with all the upgrades and everything as you see it in the picture I have around $3500-$4000
in it including the price of the cart. Do some research and look around the web there is tons of info out there. If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

*My cart and will help if you need ideas*

I got this cart for 300 bucks...36 volt club car. They are nice due to alum frame. I got tires and lift for $275. Other than that, I rebuilt it from ground up. I recovered the seats, bent conduit for the roll cage and roof mount. I lowered the roof for clearance. Welded up some bumpers.

For the rear cargo bed, I used a concrete mixing bin and some alum angle. Cost about $27 bucks...all in all it turned out amazing and goes anywhere. Don't let everyone tell you, you need 48 volt etc...mine is a old simple resistor cart. If you need any help let me know.

Here is a pic.

Smoman


----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

Smoman, awesome cart


----------

